# 3rd ANNUAL SPOKANE VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP & SHOW



## rustyspoke66 (May 6, 2012)

3rd ANNUAL SPOKANE VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP & SHOW will be held June 9th 2012 from 9am to 3pm. This is free to the public and vendor spaces are 10.00 for a 10' x 15' space. Also enter a bike in the bike show for a chance to win a trophy. Feel free to reserve a spot via PayPal at taylorj@gonzaga.edu. There will also be a pub crawl the same night we will meet at the Swamp Tavern around 5pm hang out for a few and take off downtown around 6pm. Email or call with questions.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 6, 2012)

*Pictures from last years swap.*

This was a great swap, we had about 25 vendors and will have space for up to 40 vendors this year.



Bike show was peoples choice.


----------



## twjensen (May 7, 2012)

pm sent to ya Rusty


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2012)

bump, bump


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 22, 2012)

Bump, It's getting closer. There should be over 30 vendors at this point.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 23, 2012)

Picked up a few more vendors this week, one is a former Schwinn shop owner that dated back to the late 40's or early 50's and the other is a collector of 35+ years.


----------



## brownster69 (May 24, 2012)

*swap meet*

great event cabe members worth the trip and it is getting bigger every year with the car show,bike show,swap meet,live bands and the great historical downtown to ride to at night speaks for itself a group of us skidkings are coming with our wifes this year from Tacoma Washington to sell/buy and try and tap all the kegs at the downtown bars..............


----------



## bricycle (May 24, 2012)

Great Poster!!!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 3, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Great Poster!!!!!




Thank's for the complement Brian, The swap is less than a week away and I looks like it is going to be a great turnout with some big Spokane collectors showing up for the first time. Hope to see some Caber's there.


----------



## P-FITZ98 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im new to this forum, but look forward to being there, rain or shine!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm still up getting ready for latter this morning, see everybody there. I'll try to post some pics Saturday night.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Rain, Rain and then more RAIN!!!!*

The swap was very wet but all things considered it was a great success. About 1/3 of the vendors had left by the time I took some pictures but still a good turnout.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 11, 2012)

*More pics.*


----------

